# Forza 3 Livery????



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

How do I go about making my own livery for my cars in Forza 3?

I still can't figure out how I make my own vinyls, let alone full liveries:driver:

Also, is it worth buying some Xbox Live points to buy a couple of the add-ons?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a time consuming but rewarding prcoess.

Open the paint section on the main menu, then apply decals. To make full liveries you can either purchase parts off the store front, or make them yourself using the shapes and letters provided.

If you need a bigger canvas use the "Create Vynal Groups" under the Apply Decals button.

Good luck :thumb:


----------

